# Kate Spade Dress Sizing Question!



## MAGJES

I'm interested in a few Kate Spade Spring dresses on their website but have never tried any of her clothes on. I'm not sure about their sizing. 
I wear a 00 in dresses at J.Crew / 0 in DVF dresses / XS and sometimes a XXS in Ann Taylor dresses......
*Is Kate Spade true to size *(I would probably order a 00) *or do they run smaller? *- in that case I would stick with the 0. 
I'm about 5'7" so I don't want it to be too short but my abdomen is pretty thin so I don't want the waist area to be too big which is usually the problem when something fits my hips. 
One of the dresses is a final sale so I want to make sure. Thanks for any input!


----------



## crose424

I find her stuff to run on the smaller size and have always had to size up one size. I am a true 4 in most brands, but have always had to wear a 6 on Kate Spade dressed. Hope that helps!


----------



## MAGJES

crose424 said:


> I find her stuff to run on the smaller size and have always had to size up one size. I am a true 4 in most brands, but have always had to wear a 6 on Kate Spade dressed. Hope that helps!



Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## momhappy

I have found her dresses to be fairly true to size.


----------



## MAGJES

momhappy said:


> I have found her dresses to be fairly true to size.



Thank you for your reply *momhappy.*


----------



## Morisa

Fairly true to size, but runs small in the bust.  So if you have a large bust for your size/frame, I would size up.

Except for the wrap dresses, which tend to run a size small all around.

Which dress are you looking at?


----------



## MAGJES

Morisa said:


> Fairly true to size, but runs small in the bust.  So if you have a large bust for your size/frame, I would size up.
> 
> Except for the wrap dresses, which tend to run a size small all around.
> 
> Which dress are you looking at?



Unfortunately no large bust. 
I'm looking at the Carol, Hailee, and Carolyn dresses.


----------



## momhappy

Morisa said:


> Fairly true to size, but runs small in the bust.  So if you have a large bust for your size/frame, I would size up.
> 
> Except for the wrap dresses, which tend to run a size small all around.
> 
> Which dress are you looking at?



I'm glad you mentioned this because I forgot.  I agree, small in the bust, so size up if need be.


----------



## Krozas

I have plenty of Kate Spade and I find it to run TTS or large. I'm 5'5 115 lbs, and I wear a jcrew 0/2 and a dvf 2. I always order a 0 in Kate Spade, and sometimes it's still too large.  I definitely wouldn't size up.


----------



## mishgrish

KS dresses are really gorg! I love them. I wear a size 0, I would probably size down in certain models (specially sleeveless or loser fitting ones) since i'm a little bit errrr... flat chested ha ha awkward. Usually I'm a 0 or Xs in most brands (jcrew, ted baker etc)


----------



## jennalovesbags

It varies by cut. Overall though, they fit tighter in the bust and broader in the shoulders. I am curvy and run 0-10 in KS.


----------



## vivian518

I found it run large. I am an XS or S in most brands, and KS is the only brand I have to get an XXS.


----------



## thegreeneyes

MAGJES said:


> I'm interested in a few Kate Spade Spring dresses on their website but have never tried any of her clothes on. I'm not sure about their sizing.
> I wear a 00 in dresses at J.Crew / 0 in DVF dresses / XS and sometimes a XXS in Ann Taylor dresses......
> *Is Kate Spade true to size *(I would probably order a 00) *or do they run smaller? *- in that case I would stick with the 0.
> I'm about 5'7" so I don't want it to be too short but my abdomen is pretty thin so I don't want the waist area to be too big which is usually the problem when something fits my hips.
> One of the dresses is a final sale so I want to make sure. Thanks for any input!



I always felt kate clothing runs 1-2 sizes smaller than my usual sizes. Also, they’re not forgiving for large chests


----------

